# Poor Mantis!



## DannyN (Apr 12, 2010)

This mantid suffered from a bad shed, that would've disabled him from eating properly. Sooo I put him to good use.


----------



## massaman (Apr 12, 2010)

kind of cruel and sick to look at personally seeing that kind of thing is almost as bad in my opinion as watching them videos of other animals killing a mantis like centipedes and such but if your into that kind of thing thats up to you and you could of hand fed him for the rest of his life or if he was a sub adult then until it became a adult!


----------



## MantidLord (Apr 12, 2010)

I don't think it's cruel. Some people don't have the time/patience to hand feed mantids that go through a bad molt (unless they're limited on mantids or it is a "rare" species). With that said, a lot of people employ a survival of the fittest attitude, the mantis had a horrible mismolt, so it was cham food. Of course, if the mismolt could've been avoided, that's another story...


----------



## DannyN (Apr 12, 2010)

MantidLord said:


> I don't think it's cruel. Some people don't have the time/patience to hand feed mantids that go through a bad molt (unless they're limited on mantids or it is a "rare" species). With that said, a lot of people employ a survival of the fittest attitude, the mantis had a horrible mismolt, so it was cham food. Of course, if the mismolt could've been avoided, that's another story...


I do admit that the mismoult was a mistake on my part, being that I was gone for a few days and had no way of ensuring the humidity was proper in the manid's enclosure. However, its 7 siblings all shed fine. I do not believe in nurturing something that would have died in nature, so being that I had a hungry Kinyongia uthmoelleri, it was only natural that in the wild the mantis would have not lived very long, and I put it out of its misery instead of keeping it alive, and deformed, because its front claws were damaged, as was its mouth, leading me to believe that even if I were to force feed it, it would not have been able to eat. Just my 2 cents, thought others may appreciate my video, but guess a mantid forum was the wrong place to post this.


----------



## MantidLord (Apr 12, 2010)

I appreciate it, I'm not trippn' off of it either. I agree with what you said too. I usually feed mismolts to their siblings. But since I never have a lot of mismolts, I don't really have to deal with it. No one can really fault you for what you did. Especially since it probably wouldn't have made it to the next molt if it's mouth and "arms" were deformed. Only thing I can say is try to spray a tad bit more. Nice cham btw.


----------



## DannyN (Apr 12, 2010)

MantidLord said:


> I appreciate it, I'm not trippn' off of it either. I agree with what you said too. I usually feed mismolts to their siblings. But since I never have a lot of mismolts, I don't really have to deal with it. No one can really fault you for what you did. Especially since it probably wouldn't have made it to the next molt if it's mouth and "arms" were deformed. Only thing I can say is try to spray a tad bit more. Nice cham btw.


Well, glad you understand. I have 10 chameleons that always enjoy the occasional odd insect, it just so happens that one of my mantids had a mimoult and was that enrichment insect. I swear to you there is nothing like the eyes of a chameleon when its about to devour something its never seen before. As stated previously, I have many other mantids that I acquired from ismart when he was overloaded with them and that one is only my second mismoult. If that video offends you (not you Mantid Lord, I just meant in general) I suggest you don't watch my other youtube videos.


----------



## sk8erkho (Apr 12, 2010)

Yeah, well,I'm one of those that "MAKES" time to feed my crippled mantids. :wheelchair: As a matter of fact i have an L3 right now which just chewed his left arm off at just below the elbow because of a bad molt. It was elongated and was in his way when walking and was just useless I imagine to him. Well, I went online to read up on whether or not to just cut it off and when i got back to him he just appeared to be cleaning it or whatever then it just dropped to the floor of his tank.  Now he has a well healed nub and still eats and uses the good arm but I hand feed him for the most part. If I am not mistaken from the last time I cared for Chinese mantis he will molt a new arm...though I might be wrong I have seen them molt a new leg but even if I AM wrong, no biggie I will hand feed him until it's his time to go!! :tt2:


----------



## Quake (Apr 13, 2010)

I agree with the survival of the fittest view of things. I keep animals not as pets but as roomates that happen to be well housed animals. In the wild a mantid with any handicap to eating or mobility would die so being of benefit to another mantis or animal is better than watching them suffer.

I had an african who lost a leg as an L2 to a mismolt and after 1 moult grew part back but couldn't catch food and didn't accept hand feeding and was to big for slow mealworms. She trucked on for a while but was so little and only moulted once afterward over a period of 3 weeks and started getting very thin so I sacrificed her to her big brother.

I do love my mantids dearly, but they are still animals, caged or not.


----------



## Rick (Jun 23, 2010)

I have no issue with this. I do it myself. Just keep in mind this topic might ruffle some feathers around here.


----------



## ismart (Jun 23, 2010)

Sick mantids are put down, and horrible miss molts are recycled. I see no reason to waste good meat! :2guns:


----------



## MantidLord (Jun 30, 2010)

Yeah, although I do give proper burials for adults (when food is abundant).


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 21, 2010)

Nice video, although I admit it did hurt my heart a little bit to see it. It is the way of things.


----------



## Ghostie (Aug 22, 2010)

When one of my baby Idolos died I fed it to my chameleon.

Expensive snack but it was already dead so not like anything. The chameleon was used to eating bugs off my tongs and just slurped it right up.


----------



## MantidLord (Aug 22, 2010)

When I first read that, I thought you said your chameleon was used to eating bugs of your tongue.


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 22, 2010)

MantidLord said:


> When I first read that, I thought you said your chameleon was used to eating bugs of your tongue.


 :lol: I DID TOO! I was thinking "Man, I knew Ghostie was strange, but jeeze...."


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 22, 2010)

all I can say is HHHHHHHHHaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa:lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 22, 2010)

oh yea, notice Rick, we are not having as many issues as some of the Drama's persons are gone.!


----------

